# Can I delete comments??



## Darkfox90 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was trying to respond to a comment someone made on a piece i posted but accidentally posted it twice. Is their a way I can remove one of them? 

I'm sorry if there is already a thread on this, but I looked and couldn't find it.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok then. Thanks


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh God not this discussion again.  I wish I could delete my older comments but sadly I cannot.


----------



## Darkfox90 (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Oh God not this discussion again.  I wish I could delete my older comments but sadly I cannot.



Lol  Tis a sad, sad thing XD


----------

